# Retic: Genetic stripe x Tiger het G stripe



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

What would the outcome of this pairing be? Has anyone done it yet, and are there any pictures please?! Surely it would make some weird and wonderful mutation of the tiger gene?


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

No one know?


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

tiger genetic striped , in the pairing you've descibed , tigers and tiger genstripe ,genstripe, ?%normal looking


----------



## PrimalUrges (Dec 10, 2008)

Has anyone done this I can't find any piccies, and would really like to see how they turn out!


----------



## ogawa only (Jun 4, 2008)

here you go Prehistoric Pets - Genetic Striped Tiger poss het Albino


----------

